

Midnight Commander written in React/Node - antouank
https://github.com/azproduction/node-mc

======
crimsonalucard
What is midnight commander?

~~~
nullsocket
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=midnight+commander](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=midnight+commander)

~~~
crimsonalucard
I either type in my query in google, or the comment box on hacker news. Same
effort, different results.

------
antouank
It was presented today at React Europe. Once the videos get out, have a look
at the demo. Looked impressive.

------
digi_owl
Yet another framework/language specific installer?

------
eurmag
Quite interesting, especially after some rumors that MC won't be developed
anymore.

~~~
digi_owl
reminds me that i have been seeing some oddities recently when trying to use
it as a (s)ftp client. Can't seem to find a way to debug the protocol traffic
in it though.

